# upgrade issues with 9.0 to 9.1-RC2



## ankscorek (Nov 14, 2012)

Dear friends,

Hello how are you? I am a debian user who has recently migrated to FreeBSD and hence as such the teething issues.

I am facing a problem while upgrading from 9.0 to 9.1-RC2. I am dual booting debian and FreeBSD.

I do this

```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.1-RC2
freebsd-update install
```

This is to be followed by 

```
reboot
freebsd-update install
```

However, after a reboot into this new upgraded environment all I get is a multi-colored pacman like look on the screen and even after waiting for hours no progress. This procedure I have tried 3 times every time the same results. It is only a fresh FreeBSD-9.0 install followed by an upgrade procedure each time.

Any hints or help will be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2012)

Have you tried installing RC3 directly?


----------



## ankscorek (Nov 14, 2012)

It is  a good alternative. I thought about it but then as a learning experience where could be the error? In debian I need not worry about any new releases as dist-upgrade takes care of it. How about it here?


----------



## Speedy (Nov 14, 2012)

That's all you need to upgrade.


----------



## ankscorek (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks speedy. I will give this a try over the weekend. As I was suspecting it is  a kernel issue which has been nicely addressed in the chapter 25 of the handbook.


----------



## ankscorek (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok, I am following this

http://www.zytrax.com/tech/survival/freebsd-update.html

but my /usr/src is empty

I can't proceed after cvsup step.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 18, 2012)

```
cd /usr/ports/devel/subversion
make install         # Run this command without Xorg running if possible... CPU intensive.
rehash
svn co svn://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/base/stable/9 /usr/src  # if /usr/src doesn't exist
```
Can't restest it here, but that may work... to replace cvsup (getting sources).


----------



## ankscorek (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes of course gave up cvsup and switched to svn method. Will reply once it is properly upgraded.


----------



## ankscorek (Nov 20, 2012)

The svn method followed by make world etc method also had the same result with the pacman screen coming up on boot.
Any clues?

Is there a problem if I install FreeBSD using usb image?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 20, 2012)

ankscorek said:
			
		

> the svn method followed by make world etc method also had the same result with the pacman screen coming up on boot..



No idea what you're talking about there.  Maybe post a picture somewhere?  Possibly it's a problem with the boot manager.  Not enough information to tell.



> is there a probelm if i install freebsd using usb image?



No, memory stick images are available for download.


----------



## ankscorek (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh, I am sorry. I am talking about the upgrade issues which I am facing from 9.0 to 9.1 RC3.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 21, 2012)

Assume we can't see your screen from where we are.  What is a "pacman screen"?


----------



## ankscorek (Nov 21, 2012)

A screen full of all colors at each pixel and colors changing every second


----------



## ankscorek (Nov 21, 2012)

I will click and upload the screen image. In the meantime I downloaded 9.1 RC3 image and installed it on the partition and got the same result. Here is my grub.cfg file as I am dual booting with debian. Any suggestions?


```
menuentry 'FreeBSD' {
   insmod ufs2
   insmod bsd

   search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root <some id>

   kfreebsd /boot/kernel/kernel
   kfreebsd_loadenv /boot/device.hints

   set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ufsid/<some id>
   set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw
}
```

Do I need to add any module at boot time?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 21, 2012)

ankscorek said:
			
		

> A screen full of all colors at each pixel and colors changing every second



Cool!

Just a guess: grub is using a graphics mode, and it is not being reset properly before starting FreeBSD.

I saw similar problems with the old Via OpenChrome onboard video when leaving X.  Eventually, the driver got better, but it still didn't always work.  If that is the problem, the only real fix would be to add a different video card.


----------



## ankscorek (Nov 21, 2012)

There is no graphics involved in this the moment I choose FreeBSD entry it has to point me to the kernel. And the kernel is acting weird.


----------



## ankscorek (Nov 22, 2012)

Ok, I managed to solve it by changing the grub entry as under:-


```
menuentry 'FreeBSD' {
#   insmod ufs2
#   insmod bsd

#   search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 50acd4912b9adab6

#   kfreebsd /boot/kernel/kernel
#   kfreebsd_loadenv /boot/device.hints

#   set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ufsid/50acd4912b9adab6
#   set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw


set root=(hd0,3)
chainloader +1
```


----------

